# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Rasbora kottelati

## kuching

Just now i brought Mr Tree to collect Rasbora kottelati(looks a bit like Rasbora kalochroma)...here r the pix:

----------


## lorba

nice fishes!  :Razz:  I think they can be found in Singapore too, swimming with the bigger barbs.

But, kinda a little too big for tanks below 4ft.

----------


## benny

Now I regret not going to Sarawak this week.......

The last picture is taken in a photo tank? Very colorful specimens.

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

yup..the last pix taken in my tank.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:e :drool 2: 4ccc82a="lorba"]nice fishes!  :Razz:  I think they can be found in Singapore too, swimming with the bigger barbs.

But, kinda a little too big for tanks below 4ft.[/quote:e :drool 2: 4ccc82a]

think you saw the _Rasbora elegans_

----------


## kuching

nope....i never seen rasbora elegans before.....maybe i'll find it in the future!

----------


## budak

Rasbora elegans is another spotty rasbora... gets to about 15 cm. I think its distribution is Malaya and Sumatra though. You often see it together with Rasbora einthovenii (which seems to imply that they occupy different ecological niches in the same habitat). And unlike R. kalochroma and R. kottelati, elegans is a predominantly clearwater fish.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:3599365e6a="kuching"]nope....i never seen rasbora elegans before.....maybe i'll find it in the future![/quote:3599365e6a]

what I meant is lorba probably seen elegans in Singapore instead of kalochroma/kottelati.

----------


## kuching

rasbora elegans is found in Sabah state(northern Borneo)....i hope i can find it one day in sarawak.I'll post another pix of unknown rasbora sp. which was caught by Mr Tree during our trip to explore waterhead of kalimantan river.Check it out!

----------


## MrTree

That rasbora's head and body shape really look like tubbi.

----------


## Nowornever

Doesn't seem to score high on the aesthetics chart...

----------


## budak

That's because you haven't seen a school of them in top form  With a deep glowing red, and spots that seem multi-coloured. Personally I will take a batch of any rasbora over any tetra any day.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:1 :drool 2: 93444a9="budak"]That's because you haven't seen a school of them in top form  With a deep glowing red, and spots that seem multi-coloured. Personally I will take a batch of any rasbora over any tetra any day.[/quote:1 :drool 2: 93444a9]

any fish is good! other than LH!  :Evil:

----------


## budak

> any fish is good! other than LH!


Choy, I must warn you that your remark constitutes prejudiced, biased and inflammatory provocation of the inviolable ignorance treasured by a good number of self-respecting, self-deluded netizens, in a most economical choice of words...... good job!!!! couldn't have done better!  :Evil:   :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:2daef3703a="budak"]Choy, I must warn you that your remark constitutes prejudiced, biased and inflammatory provocation of a good number of self-respecting netizens, in a most economical choice of words...... good job!!!! couldn't have done better!  :Evil:   :Grin: [/quote:2daef3703a]

*looking for emoticon for bowing*  :Angel:

----------


## kuching

hi choy...one of my rasbora kottelati in my tank should be passed to u by Mr Tree....but so sorry man...it died in his house!

----------


## budak

A rare beauty from the land of headhunters, in transit to a suitor's abode, finds demise in the holding house of a Hunter living in the remains of a big swamp..... a most intriguing case indeed.... let's round up the suspects!!  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

some people do mind about the title "land of headhunter".....thats why now we called our land...land of hornbill..... :Razz: 

Sabah=land under the breeze

Kalimantan=??

----------


## budak

Yes, it can be a sensitive 'label' (although i see the tourism board using the term in their promotion advertisements). But let's keep this thread firmly on the kottelati and other fishy stuff .....

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:07b1b65755="kuching"]hi choy...one of my rasbora kottelati in my tank should be passed to u by Mr Tree....but so sorry man...it died in his house![/quote:07b1b65755]


*sob* *sob* *sob* no wonder he has been hiding from me  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

never mind lah....i'll bring 1 for u when i come to S'pore....the date...not confirm yet.

----------


## hwchoy

I was going to suggest you pack your entire aquarium along  :Smile:  bring along those fishes in desparate need of a good pic!  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

wow...good suggestion....if someone can sponsor me then i WILL PACK all my fish tanks with fish to Singapore!Anyone???

----------


## MrTree

WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WRONG ID!!!!!

This one still _R.kalochroma_!!!!!

_R.kottelati_ got one black spot at the tail!

----------


## kuching

sure???Or i should i ask bagrus dude?

----------


## MrTree

I saw preserved specimens. kottelati is from sibu area. your fish does not match with the description in fishbase too. 

Still remember who directed it to the wrong direction? Don't reveal his NAME! 

 :Razz:

----------


## kuching

of course not....i'll seal off my big mouth...ha!ha!c'mon man...i won't make people embrassing because of telling the wrong name.....there r too many rasbora species...even myself also confuse.....but i'll post in petfrd ...simi fish section.

----------


## kuching

CHOY,do u still want this rasbora which named wrongly?I can give u 1 or 2 if i'm coming to "land of lion"??...soon.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:507a321f7a="kuching"]CHOY,do u still want this rasbora which named wrongly?I can give u 1 or 2 if i'm coming to "land of lion"??...soon.[/quote:507a321f7a]

kalochroma here can find lahz. how about bringing some that is so ulu we cannot find ones, like hubbsi, tubbi, etc etc.  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

ALAMAK!The id is wrong.....that fish is not kottelati!Sorry man....for the wrong info. Ok choy,if i can find some "ulu" fish...then i can give it to u.....but u have to pray for me...cos thats not easy to find.....

----------

